# Civic Matters > Ask Anything About OKC >  How to dispose of broken TV?

## SortaCrunchy

Over the weekend, our (less than 3 years old!) 47 inch television died on us. How on earth do we dispose of it? Does the city of OKC have an electronics recycling program?

Thanks for any direction you can provide.

----------


## sgt. pepper

Best Buy will take it

----------


## Martin

you could put it out on big trash day... most likely somebody will pick it up before the city does. -M

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Where I live, I can set it on the curb and it will be gone in an hour.  If it is only 3 years old, it won't take long to disappear.

EDIT:  Pm me...I think I can help you out.

----------


## HangryHippo

Speaking of what to do with trash, does anyone know where I can get rid of unused medication?  I've call the Poison Control center and no one knew what to do with it.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I spent a good part of last Sunday putting stuff out by the curb for Big Trash Monday. The first pickup truck to stop by the pile--on Sunday--left with two old lawnmowers, three old vacuum cleaners and three old televisions (among other things). The next truck apparently didn't see anything they wanted.  The third truck grabbed an old computer monitor.  At this rate, I might have the garage cleaned out in about six months.

----------


## MikeLucky

A 47" TV that is less than 3 years old?  Seems like it would be worth getting that fixed....

----------


## GaryOKC6

> A 47" TV that is less than 3 years old?  Seems like it would be worth getting that fixed....


I had a 2 year old lcd flat screen that went out.  I took it to Precision TV on 36th & Portland.  They charged me 50.00 up front and called me the next day to tell me the board was out.  They wanted 100.00 more than I paid for the TV to repair it.  So it cost me 50.00 on top of the cost of the TV.  I later found out that I am having power surges at my house.  This was frying my electronics.  I put in a surge protector and everything has been great since.

----------


## MikeLucky

> I had a 2 year old lcd flat screen that went out.  I took it to Precision TV on 36th & Portland.  They charged me 50.00 up front and called me the next day to tell me the board was out.  *They wanted 100.00 more than I paid for the TV to repair it*.  So it cost me 50.00 on top of the cost of the TV.  I later found out that I am having power surges at my house.  This was frying my electronics.  I put in a surge protector and everything has been great since.


Nevermind then. lol.  Get rid of that thing....

----------


## BradR

> Speaking of what to do with trash, does anyone know where I can get rid of unused medication?  I've call the Poison Control center and no one knew what to do with it.


I'd suggest calling the nearest hospital and seeing if they'll take it or know of the best way to dispose of it.

----------


## rezman

> Speaking of what to do with trash, does anyone know where I can get rid of unused medication?  I've call the Poison Control center and no one knew what to do with it.



The Oklahoma County Sheriffs Office has prescription drug drop off & disposal. Also the Oklahoma Bureau of Narcotics.  Give either one of them a call.

----------


## kevinpate

I never cease to be amazed at how fast things find new homes with either 
(a) a free sign taped on something at the curb.
(b) a listing in free section of craigslist.
(c) a listing on a freecycle board.

Wouldn't recommend this for the medication of course, but just about everything else, snall or large, functional or iffy, gets gone fairly quick.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> Speaking of what to do with trash, does anyone know where I can get rid of unused medication?  I've call the Poison Control center and no one knew what to do with it.


When I cleaned out my medicine chest last fall, I cleaned my cats' litter boxes, then dumped all the pills (out of their containers) into the bag of used litter. I then tied the bag tightly and put it in the trash. The used litter should make the pills unattractive to dumpster divers, and the plastic bag should slow the process of leaching the medications into ground water. I think that was suggested to me by either the sheriff's office or the poison control center...

----------


## kelroy55

> Speaking of what to do with trash, does anyone know where I can get rid of unused medication?  I've call the Poison Control center and no one knew what to do with it.


I'm sure the neighbor kid across the street from will take them........

----------


## mkjeeves

> When I cleaned out my medicine chest last fall, I cleaned my cats' litter boxes, then dumped all the pills (out of their containers) into the bag of used litter. I then tied the bag tightly and put it in the trash. The used litter should make the pills unattractive to dumpster divers, and the plastic bag should slow the process of leaching the medications into ground water. I think that was suggested to me by either the sheriff's office or the poison control center...


That's what the FDA recommends if there's not a community drug take back program available: 

http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Drugs/R.../ucm107163.pdf

----------


## SSEiYah

I'll* pay cash for it* if its not cracked. I have not had a fix-er-up project for a while. 

My email is the same username on here but at  gmail.com....

----------


## kevinpate

Had another thought.  IS there someone local similar to the Sons of Guns folk, own telly show or not?  Those folks seem to thrive on blowing stuff into tinier bits of stuff.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Had another thought.  IS there someone local similar to the Sons of Guns folk, own telly show or not?  Those folks seem to thrive on blowing stuff into tinier bits of stuff.


I'd be willing to bet (if i gambled, which i don't) that there are a whole bunch of those pesky/squiggly lightbulbs (that The EPA seems to have forgotten about in Their Crusade against Lead Paint from the Pre-'78 Era) out there just waiting to be used as smaller targets for the better marksperson. =)

(speaking of paint--and old, hazardous, window air conditioners--isn't there a "proper" way/"protocol" to "relocate" old (c. 2000--2005?) . . . ad/ce) cans of paint/stain/varnish/etc.?  i really don't like polluting the water supply. i really don't like it almost as much as i don't like wasting water on pet lawns. =)

Sorry: The OP's question somehow reminded me of those TV shows and magazine articles showing children scavenging electronic effluvia from huge dump piles in countries overseas to which the big, valuable, items we consume are shipped for "recycling without rules".

----------


## SSEiYah

> (speaking of paint--and old, hazardous, window air conditioners--isn't there a "proper" way/"protocol" to "relocate" old (c. 2000--2005?) . . . ad/ce) cans of paint/stain/varnish/etc.?  i really don't like polluting the water supply. i really don't like it almost as much as i don't like wasting water on pet lawns. =)


There is the Household Hazardous Waste Collection Facility at 1621 South Portland. 

According to their web page, they accept: 
Propane, gasoline, lubricants, motor oil, brake fluid, degreasers, antifreeze
pesticides, herbicides, fertilizer
CFL and fluorescent lightbulbs
swimming pool chemicals
furniture polish, household cleaners (including oven, drain and toilet bowl cleaners)
mercury
paint and thinner

----------


## Larry OKC

Prescription Drug Disposal in Oklahoma City - Information on How and Where to Dispose of Expired Prescription Drugs in the Oklahoma City Area



> *Prescription Drug Disposal Locations in the Oklahoma City Metro
> *Under the statewide program by the Oklahoma Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs Control, prescription drug drop-off boxes are placed at police and sheriff's office locations or substations in all 77 counties. Here are some of the Oklahoma City metro locations for expired prescription drug disposal:
> 	•	Oklahoma County Sheriff's Department (201 N. Shartel)
> 	•	Oklahoma County Sheriff's Department Deer Creek (NW 206th and Portland)
> 	•	Midwest City Substation (SE 29th and Midwest Blvd.)
> For more information on locations or the program, see the Oklahoma Bureau of Narcotic's website or call (800) 522-8031.

----------


## Servicetech571

A 47" flat screen is worth something on craigslist, you have already had one cash offer... Big projection TV's, not so much...

----------

